# Embarc Whistler (formerly Club Intrawest)



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 4, 2016)

We traded into CI Whistler for a one bedroom this December. We are seeking advice about the following:

1) Best building(s) and rooms/side of the building to request?  Also when is the best time and way to request this if I am an HGVC owner trading in.

2)  Any restaurant or activity recommendations? (other than skiing)

3) Best way to get there from Vancouver Airport. We scheduled a Pacific coach bus to drop directly but wondered if there were any better option.  We do not wish to drive.

4) Anything else we should know?  BTW we declined the sales presentation because we have limited time.

Thanks!


----------



## middleoforchid (Nov 5, 2016)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We traded into CI Whistler for a one bedroom this December. We are seeking advice about the following:
> 
> 1) Best building(s) and rooms/side of the building to request?  Also when is the best time and way to request this if I am an HGVC owner trading in.
> *Some face courtyard, clock tower, some face Four Season Hotel, mountain view, some face side road.Ask for adult environment if you want quiet.No panoramic view in this small complex.Best to call 1 wk prior.
> ...



Enjoy your time up there, hope u get lotsa snow........


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 6, 2016)

The resort is basically two five story building next to each other.

In general, exchangers get the first two floors facing the center courtyard. I personally just do not want to face the family pool due to noise. 

There are more than 50 restaurants in the area  most are pleasant walks from the resort

We like the crepe place in town and also "Elements" both are near the big grocery store in the main village (north) We recently found we really liked the restaurant in the bottom floor of the Chateau (which is right across the street from the resort)  It is "cafeteria  like"  You go over to the food and just point at what you want and the servers put it on your plate for you.  Then over to the bar and order your drinks

We have never not drove  BUT the village is very walk-able and seldom drive once we park in the underground garage. 

The resort has two pools.  The adult pool is very nice and it is also where the workout room is. There is a members library right next to the pool that often has a big fireplace burning. 

Good Luck and enjoy

PS  I can move this to the Canada forum where you can get answers about whistler in general not just the resort if you want


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks all for your perspectives. This is extremely helpful.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 14, 2016)

We just returned from a stay at this resort and I wanted to thank you for the terrific advice.  Because I called a week in advance (as you advised), we were placed in a very nice 4th floor room facing the courtyard. This is a very nice resort and the location is fantastic for skiing where we could walk a short distance to the Blackcomb base chair.  Although we were invited twice to attend a presentation, we graciously declined thanks to the background here at TUG about DRI.

We would definitely like to stay here again in the future. With HGVC now separated from Club Intrawest, I am wondering if it is possible to trade-in via RCI or another exchange company?


----------



## tashamen (Dec 14, 2016)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We would definitely like to stay here again in the future. With HGVC now separated from Club Intrawest, I am wondering if it is possible to trade-in via RCI or another exchange company?



All Club Embarc resorts trade in II, and DRI makes bulk deposits for all those resorts several times a year.  Someone always posts those bulk deposits here in Sightings, but you need to be a TUG member to see them.


----------



## DanZale2000 (Dec 15, 2016)

tashamen said:


> Someone always posts those bulk deposits here in Sightings,



Would you elaborate a bit on where "Sightings" material can be found, please. Is "here" the BBS? or a different TUG location. I've looked around but haven't found anything.


----------



## tashamen (Dec 15, 2016)

DanZale2000 said:


> Would you elaborate a bit on where "Sightings" material can be found, please. Is "here" the BBS? or a different TUG location. I've looked around but haven't found anything.



You need to be logged in.  Once you are, you'll see Private Forums/Sightings/Distressed at the very bottom (below General Discussion/TUG Lounge).


----------



## cd5 (Dec 15, 2016)

Dan Zale, do a search for Club Intrawest here in the BBS to find the ones from spring 2016... I was pretty unhappy to see that DRI had made lots December 2017 weeks for Whistler, Palm Desert etc. available in March or April 2016 when members/owners at Embarc have to wait until 10 months out for 6+ day reservations.


----------



## tashamen (Dec 16, 2016)

cd5 said:


> Dan Zale, do a search for Club Intrawest here in the BBS to find the ones from spring 2016... I was pretty unhappy to see that DRI had made lots December 2017 weeks for Whistler, Palm Desert etc. available in March or April 2016 when members/owners at Embarc have to wait until 10 months out for 6+ day reservations.



Yeas ago, Club Intrawest used to make bulk deposits into RCI well before CI members could reserve, so this is nothing new.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 16, 2016)

be sure to write a review of your stay!

http://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Embarc Whistler (intrawest)&ID=13536


----------

